# Looking for friendship....



## dubaieuro (Oct 1, 2008)

Been 1 month in Dubai - and looking to meet European (not ONLY british!) or American that are relocated in Dubai...

Huge community of British here however I am more looking into other communities as well.

Feel free to contact me


----------



## Sam Adam (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi I am new to Dubai looking to meet new people. i currently live in Dubai Marina


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome newbies! 

Keep an eye out for organised Forum meetings on here - much safer and having attended one event, I can say they're a fun bunch of peeps to hang out with!

Have fun!


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

hey i moved here just 2 days ago and would meet up with you if you're interested?

Grace


----------



## Sam Adam (Jan 1, 2009)

gracejones said:


> hey i moved here just 2 days ago and would meet up with you if you're interested?
> 
> Grace


Yes would be nice to meet for a coffee. Are you working out here? Let me know when you would like to meet.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Guys, Crazymazy makes a huge effort to organise wicked nights out every weekend! Get yourselves along to the next one! Safe way to meet plenty of cool people!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dubaieuro has been and I don't think it was his cup of tea (still a nice chap though!). Shame really because it was just unlucky he had to go before more of our European members turned up. We have Swiss, French (potentially a new one too as of this week) and a couple of Germans

As for the rest of you. Can you not wait until Friday... 

Details WILL be posted tomorrow (well later on today) and usually remain on the first page all week so you can't miss 'em


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mmm.. who is dubaieuro? just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm just looking for a hug! Izzy - shall we?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> I'm just looking for a hug! Izzy - shall we?


aawwe come here


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

NIce CAVS sexy 

really digging the MUSCULAR DEFINITION








Now - shall we tango?








AREEEEEEEBA!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

[email protected] cavs

i dont know if we are allowed to cyber dance here... i always get told off for dancing!!!

eer... but i always do whtever i want to do anyway, so...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

joey, how long before we get told off for wasting the forum's bandwidth like this?

i give it a couple of days max..


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> joey, how long before we get told off for wasting the forum's bandwidth like this?
> 
> i give it a couple of days max..


Iz, Izzy - ca'mon forgetta bout it  we bring flavor to the forum 

Just let me know when you whenever you want to tap your heels and I'll be ready with a rose for you in my mouth 








-Joey


----------

